

New Windows 8 ads in unknown Asian langauge - wf
http://mashable.com/2013/05/11/windows-8-ads-asia-language/

======
aroman
Reminds me of Prisecolinensinenciousol:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZXcRqFmFa8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZXcRqFmFa8)

------
anigbrowl
It's a made-up language - blah blah, blahblahblah blah, blah, blahblah.

They're all amusing but the first one (makeup) is screamingly funny.

